# -



## jw (Oct 16, 2006)

-


----------



## py3ak (Oct 16, 2006)

Do I detect a Calvin bias? How come there's no Dave Hunt?


----------



## py3ak (Oct 16, 2006)

That is actually the only thing I miss about living in the States (well, that and kung fu lessons): the ability to buy books!


----------



## py3ak (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh, I practice kung fu on the young people. 
Instead? I read what I have and add books to my Amazon wish list --coming up on 700 items!


----------



## Philip A (Oct 16, 2006)

A man cannot have too much Calvin.



You will enjoy Horton. He'll make you work for it, but you'll like the beating 

I need to read Burroughs. Badly.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh, shipping costs, say through UPS or DHL are insanely high. And regular mail is singularly unreliable for packages.


----------



## Philip A (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Care to elaborate?



Sorry Josh.

Some parts of it can be tough going, but well worth the effort.


----------



## Philip A (Oct 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Can't be much tougher than Owen.



I read something that was tougher than Owen once. Once.

(The funny thing is, I can't think of who it was.... but my mind has been gummed up lately. I've got some Jonathan Swift on the way to oil the head gears. Along with some Calvin. Did I mention that a man can never have too much Calvin?)


----------



## py3ak (Oct 16, 2006)

I've heard that Howe is tougher than Owen.

Josh, it's not the thought that counts, but thanks!


----------



## bookslover (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh, please... Let me guess: the guy who gave it to you is a Southerner!


----------

